# When can babies be adopted out/weaning question



## Ale4xandria (Feb 6, 2017)

So I found someone who seems to be a perfect candidate for a pair of my babies as she was a rat owner before and was currently looking for non-petstore rats.My babies will be 4 weeks old on Friday and so far I've read the weaning/separating age as varied from 4 - 6 weeks. I intend to separate the males/females on Saturday as my vet also advised as to ensure no more happy accidents!Will they be ready for a new home by the end of this week/beginning of next week?I'd hate to rush these things but since they will already be separated from momma, I didn't know if there would a difference? Unless, do I allow momma rat to visit her baby boys to nurse them? I have a vet appointment for Thursday for an overall check up of the babies so I'll be asking the vet these same questions, I just want to hear from the rat community.


----------



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

A channel I follow on youtube specifically for rat care. Posted a video about accidental litters and said that the males and females should be separated at exactly 4 weeks and 6 days of age. No sooner and no later


----------



## BearNecessities (Dec 6, 2016)

Separate at 4 weeks and 6 days, no earlier, no later. Mum will not need to visit her boys anymore, they should not be drinking her milk at this point and should be fully weaned. Girls may still have a cheeky go but ideally they shouldn't be. Theoretically, they are ready from 5 weeks old however I wouldn't and don't let my babies go until 6 weeks of age.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I do not separate my babies until 5 weeks old. I really really hate to see babies separated earlier than that. Some breeders even wait until later. It is perfectly safe.
4 weeks is too young. 
Girls are usually able to mate at 6 weeks old. Baby males very very very rarely are interested in mating that young. Almost always when a young female gets pregnant it is not from her brothers but an older male. 
I've never had any of my boys knock up their sis or mom. I even know breeders who keep their males until 6 weeks and never have issues. 

Babies are generally weaned naturally by 4 weeks but they need mom for far more then just milk. They are still learning how to rat and need to be with an adult rat to learn key social behaviors, so they can grow to be a well rounded adult.

The very earliest I'd suggest selling babies is 5 weeks but I'd much rather see them sold after 6 or even later.


----------



## Ale4xandria (Feb 6, 2017)

Thank you everyone! I will be waiting until March to separate/adopt out the babies.


----------



## BearNecessities (Dec 6, 2016)

March may be a bit too late as far as separating is concerned. If you're wanting to wait a bit longer that's fine, but I'd really recommend separating them by the 27/28th of this month. Although it's uncommon for such young males to knock up their sisters at this age, it is possible. Im sure you don't want anymore accidents  I'm not sure how this litter came about, but if you have an adult male with a very trustworthy temperament then you could let him interact with the male babies just so they can learn how to "rat". I usually put my boys dad in with them when they're separated and leave him in with them until they go to their new homes, but I can trust all my bucks 100%, they have lovely temperaments.


----------

